# Lamening missing the Tog



## mr_ralphjr (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey Anthony, and the rest of you guys, sorry to miss this trip. It seems that lately I have to get a check-up for everything. However, I have informed the Doc that nothing stops me for the next trip. You guys have a good time. Hopefully, other son can fill in for me. You guys watch that 2H feller. That fishing pole looks like something I saw in the Janes book of weaponry. Tightlines for everybody.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Don't worry about it. Obviously health is more important than fishing, but not by much  . Like I told Catman, take care of yourself and get ready for the next trip.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah make sure you stay healthy. No need to take unnecessary risks when going fishing. I am sure we will all fish together again. Maybe at the next cleanup.


----------



## mr_ralphjr (Aug 7, 2003)

*correct spelling*

Lamenting(singing a sad song)


----------

